# Now What??



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Now that the building is done, the finishing touches have been applied and everything is ready, Halloween is finally here!!

My question for everyone is simple: What will you be doing during the holidays and down time until next year's start up point? 

Myself, I plan on trying to find at least a part time job doing G.O.K., losing the rest of the 155 lbs to get to my goal weight of 200, visiting with family and planning for next year (gonna build mini-scenes/shadow boxes rather than a full size yard haunt)

(Mod, let's make this a sticky please)


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Nov. 1 IS the starting up point....there is no down time for Halloween...heck, it is only 365 days away!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

two words....singing pumpkins


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> Nov. 1 IS the starting up point....there is no down time for Halloween...heck, it is only 365 days away!


You took the words right out of my mouth Jack. Making mods and repairs as I tear down so the rest of the year can be spent on new projects.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got a vw rail buggy project I'd like to finish before the 2010 riding season...


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I just wish some of the year around Halloween stores would also sell some of the craft stuff, such as fabric


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that would be nice to get the material you need when you want it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

S.s.d.d.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

my mom wants xmas lights put up....****


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I am going to be rating the pros and cons of which CFX mask I want and determining how much of my Tax Return to allocate to it.


----------

